# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Citiranje

## Frani

Može li mi netko objasniti kako se "citira"?
Thnx

----------


## ms. ivy

klikneš na gumbić "quote" u postu kojeg želiš citirati i dobiješ ovo:




> Može li mi netko objasniti kako se "citira"?
> Thnx


ako želiš više citata između kojih ćeš nešto napisati, kad pišeš odgovor klikni na "quote" koji se nalazi pored gumbića *B*, _i_, u, kopipejstaj tekst kojeg želiš i ponovo klikni "quote". dobit ćeš ovo:




> Može li mi netko objasniti kako se "citira"?
> Thnx

----------


## Frani

> klikneš na gumbić "quote" u postu kojeg želiš citirati i dobiješ ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zbrasic prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Aha, mislim da kužim.
Puno hvala.

----------


## happyness

> Može li mi netko objasniti kako se "citira"?
> Thnx


Proba, proba, jen, dva .....Samo probavam da li sam skužila.  :Grin:

----------


## maxovamama

Proba, proba, jen, dva .....Samo probavam da li sam skužila.  :Grin: [/quote]

----------


## maxovamama

> Frani prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Može li mi netko objasniti kako se "citira"?
> Thnx
> 
> 
> Proba, proba, jen, dva .....Samo probavam da li sam skužila.

----------


## happyness

> klikneš na gumbić "quote" u postu kojeg želiš citirati i dobiješ ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zbrasic prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Ovo prvo sam skužila al da vidim ovo drugo:[quote]kopipejstaj tekst kojeg želiš i ponovo klikni "quote". dobit ćeš ovo:

----------


## happyness

da vidim ovo drugo

----------


## happyness

[quote]da vidim ovo drugo

----------


## happyness

Ok,sad bum prestala jer očito nekaj krivo radim.  :Sad:  
Oprostite ak sam previše mjesta zauzela.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Fairy

> Može li mi netko objasniti kako se "citira"?
> Thnx


Eto da i ja probam...

----------


## Fairy

> Može li mi netko objasniti kako se "citira"?

----------


## rayna

> klikneš na gumbić "quote" u postu kojeg želiš citirati i dobiješ ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zbrasic prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...





> dobit ćeš ovo:

----------


## rayna

> Ok,sad bum prestala jer očito nekaj krivo radim.  
> Oprostite ak sam previše mjesta zauzela.





> Oprostite ak sam previše mjesta zauzela

----------


## Taša

> klikneš na gumbić "quote" u postu kojeg želiš citirati i dobiješ ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  zbrasic prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...

----------


## Taša

> Ok,sad bum prestala jer očito nekaj krivo radim.  
> Oprostite ak sam previše mjesta zauzela.

----------


## ina33

> Ok,sad bum prestala jer očito nekaj krivo radim.  
> Oprostite ak sam previše mjesta zauzela.


Just checking.

----------


## ina33

> happyness prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ok,sad bum prestala jer očito nekaj krivo radim.  
> Oprostite ak sam previše mjesta zauzela.


opet proba

----------


## plavaa

Sve je ok, samo imas kvacicu na "Onemogucite BBCode u ovom postu". Makni ju i onda postaj.   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Ina ukljuci BBCode u profilu   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

istovremeno   :Laughing:

----------


## happyness

> ako želiš više citata između kojih ćeš nešto napisati, kad pišeš odgovor klikni na "quote" koji se nalazi pored gumbića B, i, u, kopipejstaj tekst kojeg želiš i ponovo klikni "quote". dobit ćeš ovo:


Ako sad ne bude dobro-  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## happyness

*IDEŠ! DOBRO JE!!!!!*

Samo treba čitati, jel da?  :Embarassed:  
( ne, nisam plavuša, zakaj pitate? )   :Embarassed:   :Grin:

----------


## rayna

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> klikneš na gumbić "quote" u postu kojeg želiš citirati i dobiješ ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=166&Tekst2ID=170&Show=1433

----------


## rayna

> Taša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...





> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=170&Show=1433

----------


## rayna

> Ok,sad bum prestala jer očito nekaj krivo radim.  
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=1433Oprostite ak sam previše mjesta zauzela.

----------


## rayna

[quote="Frani"može li mi netko[/quote]

ajoj

----------


## anchie76

Pogledaj svoj...




> može li mi netko

----------


## rayna

uspijelo mi je ovdje

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...026&highlight=

----------


## Dodirko

> Ako sve nije na mjestu, sve zagrade i redoslijed, naravno da nece fukcionirati. Uvijek ovako mora izgledati..



Yes!!!

Mučilo me [quote="anchie76"]   nikak da dobijem koga citiram...   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

[quote="Dodirko"]


> Ako sve nije na mjestu, sve zagrade i redoslijed, naravno da nece fukcionirati. Uvijek ovako mora izgledati..



Yes!!!

Mučilo me 


> nikak da dobijem koga citiram...



Moj milijunti pokušaj citiranja....

----------


## ina33

Opet nije uspio   :Laughing: . Jesus, ajme sramote.

----------


## ina33

> Opet nije uspio  . Jesus, ajme sramote.


Uključen code - da vidimo sad.

----------


## ina33

Wow!!!! Fala cure, zezalo me na kavama već zbog ovoga.h

----------


## linda_p

Isprobavam, živciralo me kaj uvijek dobijem samo 'citat', a ne i napisano od koga je.



> Wow!!!! Fala cure, zezalo me na kavama već zbog ovoga.h


[quote="ina33"
E sada me zanima: da li onaj dio u navodnicima moram uvijek ručno pisati tj. ručno upisivati navodnike i kopirati ime od koga je citat ili mogu samo jednim klikom (negdje nešto označiti ili slično) dobiti da mi on sam automatski izbaci quote="ina33"

----------


## Honey

Imaš gumb "Citiraj" u gornjem desnom uglu posta osobe koju želiš citirati. Onda ne moraš sama pisati.

----------


## malena beba

> Imaš gumb "Citiraj" u gornjem desnom uglu posta osobe koju želiš citirati. Onda ne moraš sama pisati.


bla bla bla samo pokusavam a ne kontam zasto ovo kad ima s desne strane qoute

----------


## linda_p

> Imaš gumb "Citiraj" u gornjem desnom uglu posta osobe koju želiš citirati. Onda ne moraš sama pisati.


  :Embarassed:   Znala sam da je nešt jednostavno ali nisam kužila kaj. Hvala.

----------


## ivorka

> Honey prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imaš gumb "Citiraj" u gornjem desnom uglu posta osobe koju želiš citirati. Onda ne moraš sama pisati.
> 
> 
>    Znala sam da je nešt jednostavno ali nisam kužila kaj. Hvala.


Samo proba!

----------


## ivorka

[quote="malena beba"]


> Imaš gumb "Citiraj" u gornjem desnom uglu posta osobe koju želiš citirati. Onda ne moraš sama pisati.


Opet!

----------


## Lambi

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> klikneš na gumbić "quote" u postu kojeg želiš citirati i dobiješ ovo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Lambi

> linda_p prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Honey prvotno napisa
> ...


samo proba  :Smile:

----------


## Zubic vila

> ivorka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  linda_p prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## Zubic vila

Napokon skužila, problem je bio u BBCode-u, što god to bilo  :Embarassed:

----------


## princess puffy

> Napokon skužila, problem je bio u BBCode-u, što god to bilo Embarassed
> Zubic vila 	
> PostPostano: pon lip 29, 2009 1


i onda


> Imaš gumb "Citiraj" u gornjem desnom uglu posta osobe koju želiš citirati. Onda ne moraš sama pisati.


 :D

----------


## POJOP

> Može li mi netko objasniti kako se "citira"?
> Thnx


da pokusam

----------

